# Auxilary Hydraulics



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 275 MF with 2 remote hydraulics. The outer remote works just fine. That is the one controlled by the lever closest to the seat. The inner remote, the one closet to the position and draft control isn't working right. For one it is has quit decanting or kicking out and it also very hard to move the lever when it is hooked up to be used. And when it is used it is very slow. 

I have a manual and read up on it but I have to be honest I couldn't make heads or tails of it. I consider myself to be fairly confident in fixing things, but this is something that I have never gotten into. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely, 
Damon Cates
Cunningham, Ky


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Damon,

I would take the control valve to a hydraulics shop for repair.


----------

